

Show HN: A list of all the issues that effected AWS, Azure and GCloud in July - cloudstatus
http://cloudstatus.eu/report/july/2015

======
cloudstatus
We've compiled a list of all the issues that were posted for the month, we
haven't edited or cleaned any. On the 31st of July AWS had an outage of sorts.
AWS status was green but we had already been sending out the alerts to our
users.

